# flexcaot vs open flame?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

anyone have any objections or bad experiences with using a lighter on your flex coat to get rid of bubbles? not under it to warm it up, after its warm and the bubbles are on top, running a flame across the top to eliminate them.

I read on a thread somewhere buried in my google search that it damages the mixture or burns off something in it... thread vanished.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Hold it too close and it'll sizzle and possibly burn the threads. Sometimes you might get a black soot from the flame. Thats why a alcohol burner is used.

Careful about over warming it, it'll drip off.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

kanaka said:


> Hold it too close and it'll sizzle and possibly burn the threads. Sometimes you might get a black soot from the flame. Thats why a alcohol burner is used.
> 
> Careful about over warming it, it'll drip off.


this is purely while in the cup or on aluminum foil. I warm up the mixture on top of an oven (the top metal gets plenty hot enough while baking chicken ) then the bubbles stay at the surface. this is when I'm using a lighter to get rid of them. I haven't had any bubbles come up after applying using this method but it gets really runny.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Mmmm, the smell of baked chicken and flex coat....
I remember reading about putting the epoxy in a airtight container and pulling a vacuum on it. Bet one of those hand held automotive units will work, a Hoover might be a bit much. 
The bubbles I got were happening because I apparently wasn't putting on enough thread sealant and the threads were still full of air. I was putting on the Clemens Crystal Coat pretty thin.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

I use a propane torch to remove bubbles and help level the finish on every rod I build.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Good to know....


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

lowprofile said:


> anyone have any objections or bad experiences with using a lighter on your flex coat to get rid of bubbles? not under it to warm it up, after its warm and the bubbles are on top, running a flame across the top to eliminate them.
> 
> I read on a thread somewhere buried in my google search that it damages the mixture or burns off something in it... thread vanished.


 It's safe enough if you don't get any smoke, which will leave trace amounts of soot in the mix. But I don't get any problems anymore, I switched to a heat gun 5 or 6 years ago, problem gone. Some say the fan in the heat gun will throw dust particles into the mix, but I find that the heat element in the gun will keep dust burned off. Works great for me.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

kanaka said:


> Hold it too close and it'll sizzle and possibly burn the threads. Sometimes you might get a black soot from the flame. Thats why a alcohol burner is used.
> 
> Careful about over warming it, it'll drip off.


got that black soot you were talking about. right up in my flex coat. made a cool marble pattern and another hours worth of work.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I use these stainless steel cups. Sam's Club carries them in the Bakers and Chefs section in the back of the store. They are stainless and will hold about a 1/2 cup of liquid, plenty big enough for finish epoxy.
The great thing is after you mix your epoxy, you can gently heat the bottom to make the mix run freely, and get the bubbles out. After use, just soak a paper towel with acetone and wipe out, ready to go for the next time. So no more buying aluminum or plastic mix cups.
Also, there's simply no debate IMO. Threadmaster is better finish epoxy and 100 times better for not getting bubbles than FlexCoat. It's not that much more expensive either.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

kanaka said:


> Hold it too close and it'll sizzle and possibly burn the threads. Sometimes you might get a black soot from the flame. Thats why a alcohol burner is used.
> 
> Careful about over warming it, it'll drip off.


 Everybody has their own methods that work for them. I use the heat gun to get the mix really warm on the wraps, and then use the edge of a paper towel to take off the excess that starts to droop in the center of the wrap.


----------



## sanfly (Feb 25, 2015)

Be for I got my own heat gun, I used to pinch the wives hair dryer
It done a good job of getting rid of the bubbles
Just don't put the heat gun too close or you can blow some of the epoxy off of
the rod


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Although I really like the heat gun, anybody wondering about the use of a flame, merely needs to stop by The Rod Room when Kathy is doing finish and watch her cook the whole dang rod with a turbo torch. Key is to keep the flame moving all the time.


----------



## sanfly (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah I have used both methods, both work fine if its done correctly.
It was just another suggestion.
Cheers


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ive been using flame exclusively since I post this. small Bic lighter, BBQ lighter and alcohol burner. just remember to light the lighter away from the rod (avoid black smoke in the epoxy from lighting under it...) and keep it moving like said before.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Agree with above. I use a bbq lighter with good results. KEEP IT MOVING!


----------

